# Vacumning Fluval Substrate



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

Just how the devil do you vacumn this stuff. It's so light that VHROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOP! all of a sudden you get a whole whack of it getting sucked up the hose. I'm trying to keep close to the top of the substrate but man... how often is this stuff supposed to be vac'd anyways? Hopefully it's supposed to be a minimum...


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I rarely vacuum planted substrates. All the fracted clay substrates (Florabase, ADA, and I assume Fluval) make a big mess and are quite light.


----------



## PaulCheung (Apr 18, 2011)

I have never vacuum the soil-like substrate either ,

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?wkzuc5


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I often vacuum my ADA substrate tanks (and I just did one today). I use the Marina Easy Clean Mini. Pinch the flexible tube on the outlet side and and you get a manageable fine substrate vacuum. The detritus and fine silt will seperate from the substrate in the cylindrical siphon chamber .

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

Ah thanks for the comments; I'll look into that mini cleaner. Just need to clean up some stuff around the bottom sometimes - don't want to go in and rescape all the substrate, but just to pick up some of that gunk that can be unsightly sometimes...!


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

What I like to do is to stop the flow on the siphon with my thumb, then poke the siphon's end into the substrate a bit and give it a slight stir. A lot of mulm will float up, and then I release my thumb and suck up the mulm. This works well for a small tank.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

I never vac my planted tanks...I am always scared I would suck up shrimplets :\


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

Ah, I've done that. I always have to look in the bucket to make sure there's nothing swimming around in it. Murphy's Law says I've missed at least a few despite being extra careful...


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

You can use a panty hose over the vacuum tube. Just put on a raincoat, hat and sunglasses before you go shopping for one. I'll be the other guy like this. :bigsmile:


----------

